
Bauhaus in pictures: The architects exiled by Nazis - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/in-pictures-46863364
======
gattilorenz
Last year I visited the Zollverein mine mentioned in the article.

The powerful simmetry of the buildings, the long straight lines... If you're
in the area, it's really worth a visit.

------
deogeo
I think I'll have to side with the Nazis on this one.

